# Vizio 42" HDTV 3 Years Old DEAD



## elixir26

I've had a Vizio P42HDTV10A since 1/5/07. This morning I heard a pop, then the picture went opaque, dim and blurry. I talked to Vizio tech support, no help. They gave me two numbers for repairs. Repair flat rate was 365 dollars. Half the price of a new tv. Needless to say I'm not at all happy and will never buy Vizio again. If your looking into making a purchase, I hope this will help you with your decision!!


----------



## matt

How long was the warranty on it? 1 year?


----------



## BattleZone

While I understand and sympothize, it sounds like a bad capacitor, and that's a problem that ALL of the TV companies were guilty of a couple of years ago. Samsung, LG, Toshiba, Sony, etc. have all had issues, with Samsung likely having the highest number of incidents. Apparently due to a capacitor shortage, all the TV manufuacturers were using under-rated capactiors, which means their TVs are time-bombs waiting to fail.

If you know what you're doing, you can repair this problem (by replacing all of the capacitors with the proper ones) for under $30. There are websites and YouTube videos with details. Check them out.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Given the cost-benefit, it doesn't make sense not to try to do it.


----------



## webby_s

My 50" Panny DLP has been going strong on the same bulb now for 6 yrs!!! It's been saying replace lamp for about 6 months now. Bought a new one till it goes out completely.

I do feel for you though! FWIW my next purchase will probably be a plasma.


----------



## xmguy

I have a Vizio 32" HDTV. Bought it last year. SV320SVT. I also bought a 2 yr warranty from Square-trade.


----------



## matt

webby_s said:


> My 50" Panny DLP has been going strong on the same bulb now for 6 yrs!!! It's been saying replace lamp for about 6 months now. Bought a new one till it goes out completely.
> 
> I do feel for you though! FWIW my next purchase will probably be a plasma.


I don't have any experience with TVs, but when the lamp eventually burns out in stage fixture or projector, it is sometimes catastrophic. You may consider changing it earlier, I could be wrong though, I am not sure of TV lamps. It would be worth a google search at least.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

A Question for engineers. What's the median age of CRT televisions vs Plasma's vs LCDs. If CRTs last much longer, why? Could you engineer LCDs and Plasma's to last as long?


----------



## BattleZone

Gloria_Chavez said:


> A Question for engineers. What's the median age of CRT televisions vs Plasma's vs LCDs. If CRTs last much longer, why? Could you engineer LCDs and Plasma's to last as long?


It's just like anything else; you could use more expensive, higher-quality components and get longer life (on average; there will always be a few bad examples), but then your brand wouldn't be price-competitive, and since nearly everyone shops on price, it would be hard to stay in business unless you can successfully brand your product as a high-end premium product (such as: Pioneer's now-defunct high-end plasmas, which aren't a good example since they didn't sell enough to keep the line going).

So, while it is *possible*, it isn't likely for brands to choose to spend extra money to buy the better components that would make TVs last longer.

Plus, with the speed technology is changing, most people won't use their "primary" TV for more than 5-10 years before replacing it, and manufacturers know that. It doesn't make sense to build them to last 30 years for that reason.


----------



## elixir26

matt1124 said:


> How long was the warranty on it? 1 year?


Not sure but Tech support looked up the serial and said it was long out of warranty. I just think 3 years is way too short for a life span.


----------



## elixir26

BattleZone said:


> While I understand and sympothize, it sounds like a bad capacitor, and that's a problem that ALL of the TV companies were guilty of a couple of years ago. Samsung, LG, Toshiba, Sony, etc. have all had issues, with Samsung likely having the highest number of incidents. Apparently due to a capacitor shortage, all the TV manufuacturers were using under-rated capactiors, which means their TVs are time-bombs waiting to fail.
> 
> If you know what you're doing, you can repair this problem (by replacing all of the capacitors with the proper ones) for under $30. There are websites and YouTube videos with details. Check them out.


I'm handy with a soldering iron and have a rudimentary background in electronics. I'll give it a shot. What the heck nothing from nothing leaves nothing. If you have any links or other info I would be most appreciative!


----------



## elixir26

webby_s said:


> My 50" Panny DLP has been going strong on the same bulb now for 6 yrs!!! It's been saying replace lamp for about 6 months now. Bought a new one till it goes out completely.
> 
> I do feel for you though! FWIW my next purchase will probably be a plasma.


Needless to say I can't recommend Vizio


----------



## elixir26

xmguy said:


> I have a Vizio 32" HDTV. Bought it last year. SV320SVT. I also bought a 2 yr warranty from Square-trade.


Good move on the warranty i suppose. I've felt that most "lemons" show themselves within a year. I've had a 1985 NEC rear projection last 12 years before a color gun went out. My 10 year old Mits is still looking great. My sons have a 42" samsung and 42" Vizio 5 and 3 years with no problems.....I just wish Vizio had offered a reasonable fix rate.


----------



## dsw2112

elixir26 said:


> Needless to say I can't recommend Vizio


Unfortunetely you can search for any model number Tv by any manufacturer and find a story of a Tv that died young. If you use that criteria alone you'll never buy another Tv.

You got a bad shake on this one, but it could have happened on a Panny, Sammy, Sony, etc. I hope it's just a blown cap and it's a nice quick solder job. If not I wouldn't hold a grudge; they call it electronic theory for a reason


----------



## paulman182

I'd look at it as an excuse to buy a new TV and be happy about it.


----------



## Aztec Pilot

You could also find a local repair shop to do the work for you. Probably alot less than the Vizio flat rate.


----------



## dpeters11

BattleZone said:


> While I understand and sympothize, it sounds like a bad capacitor, and that's a problem that ALL of the TV companies were guilty of a couple of years ago. Samsung, LG, Toshiba, Sony, etc. have all had issues, with Samsung likely having the highest number of incidents. Apparently due to a capacitor shortage, all the TV manufuacturers were using under-rated capactiors, which means their TVs are time-bombs waiting to fail.
> 
> If you know what you're doing, you can repair this problem (by replacing all of the capacitors with the proper ones) for under $30. There are websites and YouTube videos with details. Check them out.


I think we're still dealing with capacitor plague after all these years. I'd mostly thought of it in PC applications, but the problem was so widespread. It could have been an under-rated cap, or could have been one that used the incomplete formula.

I think the Vizio warranty is one year. Personally, I think all warranties should be three at least, because products should last more than a year. But in your case, even the extension you get through your credit card company wouldn't help.


----------



## olguy

matt1124 said:


> I don't have any experience with TVs, but when the lamp eventually burns out in stage fixture or projector, it is sometimes catastrophic. You may consider changing it earlier, I could be wrong though, I am not sure of TV lamps. It would be worth a google search at least.


It wasn't catastrophic on my Toshiba DLP. Bright flash, loud pop and no more picture. The bulb is encased to keep loose bits from flying around  And reading various owners forums I've not seen mention of a catastrophe. Unless the bulb blew during a critical play off game of course. Some might consider that a catastrophe.


----------



## Cholly

elixir26 said:


> Needless to say I can't recommend Vizio


I can understand your dismay at the TV going belly up. However, it's hardly reason to condemn the brand as a whole. As others have pointed out, virtually all manufacturers have had incidents of TV's failing in a few years. I have a Vizio 37 inch TV that I bought in October, 2007 and my only complaint is the sound quality from the small speakers.


----------



## bidger

Cholly said:


> I have a Vizio 37 inch TV that I bought in *October, 200* and my only complaint is the sound quality from the small speakers.


Wow, I'm amazed that both you and the TV are still around! You must have been the envy of all, having both TV and electricity then. Of course devising a calendar back then was pretty forward thinking.  I'll stop now.


----------



## BattleZone

dpeters11 said:


> I think we're still dealing with capacitor plague after all these years.


Not this time; this time it was widespread use of underrated capacitors:

http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/Samsung-LN-T4069F-reviews.htm

http://www.amazon.com/1000uF-High-Temp-Radial-Capacitor/dp/B0002ZP922

http://www.planetfeedback.com/thoms...+service/rca+hdtv+warranty+not+honored/227148

http://www.highdefforum.com/flat-pa...d-indicator-light-philips-42-plasma-tv-4.html

http://www.justanswer.com/questions/1sv7b-i-have-a-polaroid-37-lcd-television-that-is-just-under-two


----------



## elixir26

Thanks for all the links, ideas and letting me vent without clobbering my dignity. I have the POS torn apart and I'm waiting on two capacitors to be flown in from Minnesota. I'll keep ya posted on how the repair goes one way or another. If it works I might even take pics.


----------



## P Smith

You could post some of it now - is it bulge capacitor(s) ?
Did you measure it ?


----------



## BattleZone

Manufacturers were using 10V capacitors on a 12/13V circuit (which normally calls for 16V capacitors), which results in the capacitor running hot and failing early. This is going to cause a lot of people to throw away good TVs that need $5 (or less) in repair parts and a 20 minute fix.

But TV companies generally don't replace individual components; they replace the entire board, which is part of the reason repairs are expensive. But this fix is simple enough that most folks who have used a soldering iron before could probably do it themselves. I've fixed a couple in 10 minutes (2 or so minutes working on the board), but I've been soldering stuff for 25 years (not professionally).


----------



## Cholly

bidger said:


> Wow, I'm amazed that both you and the TV are still around! You must have been the envy of all, having both TV and electricity then. Of course devising a calendar back then was pretty forward thinking.  I'll stop now.


I've been having wireless keyboard problems of late -lotsa drops and double characters. Really, it was 2007!


----------



## Carl Spock

Gloria_Chavez said:


> A Question for engineers. What's the median age of CRT televisions vs Plasma's vs LCDs. If CRTs last much longer, why? Could you engineer LCDs and Plasma's to last as long?


A bulb in an LCD TV - 2 to 8 years, depending on the use and your luck. The LCD panel itself shouldn't fail in normal use.

I know Panasonic plasma panels are rated to 100,000 hours, or 12 hours a day for 22 years. At that point, the panel should have lost no more than 50% of its brightness.

CRT tubes? Most of them have a 10 to 15 year life.

But the question is really moot. A plasma or CRT TV could well have a problem earlier with something small and inexpensive, like a bad capacitor.



dsw2112 said:


> elixir26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say I can't recommend Vizio
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunetely you can search for any model number Tv by any manufacturer and find a story of a Tv that died young. If you use that criteria alone you'll never buy another Tv.
> 
> You got a bad shake on this one, but it could have happened on a Panny, Sammy, Sony, etc.
Click to expand...

+1

In general, our electronics is so reliable that we are suprised and disappointed when something breaks early. But there is one thing that I can absolutely guarantee you will happen with your electronics: it will break. I just can't tell you when.


----------



## Carl Spock

dsw2112 said:


> Panny, Sammy, Sony


The Pep Boys?


----------



## bobukcat

paulman182 said:


> I'd look at it as an excuse to buy a new TV and be happy about it.


A "glass half-full" kind of person - I like it!!! :biggthump


----------



## Carl Spock

You bet! The way TVs are advancing right now, a three year old model is practically an antique.

Too bad this wasn't a better capacitor failure. For years I watched TV on a Sony two piece projection unit from the early 1980's, with a large coffee table that housed the guns. One day there was a loud pop and flash, followed by a huge cloud of smoke. A few seconds later there was no red gun. After 19 years, it went out in a spectacular blaze of glory.


----------



## JeffChap

I replaced 4 caps in my 40" Sammy LCD about 6 months ago, and it's still going strong. Local repair shop quoted over $800 to repair it (they claimed the entire display panel needed to be replaced). Since I could buy a new one for less than that, I figured I'd take a shot at doing it myself. Fixed it for under $7 with caps from Radio Shack.

I hope your experience turns out as well.


----------



## P Smith

elixir26 said:


> Thanks for all the links, ideas and letting me vent without clobbering my dignity. I have the POS torn apart and I'm waiting on two capacitors to be flown in from Minnesota. I'll keep ya posted on how the repair goes one way or another. If it works I might even take pics.


No updates for a week ?


----------



## elixir26

After replacing the 2 suspect capacitors (the tops were domed) with no change in results, I continued my online quest for answers. I'm now looking for a y board and a z board. Replacement costs vary new vs used and there is no guarantee that that is the problem. I've replaced the offending Vizio. When my urge to go postal on it dissipates I'll take up tinkering with it again. Thanks to all for the help and support!


----------



## moghedien

elixir26 said:


> After replacing the 2 suspect capacitors (the tops were domed) with no change in results, I continued my online quest for answers. I'm now looking for a y board and a z board. Replacement costs vary new vs used and there is no guarantee that that is the problem. I've replaced the offending Vizio. When my urge to go postal on it dissipates I'll take up tinkering with it again. Thanks to all for the help and support!


What did you replace it with? I ask b/c I have a Vizio with a March 2007 mfg. date, so I might be in the market soon...


----------



## Nick

JeffChap said:


> ... Fixed it for under $7 with caps from Radio Shack..


RS _still_ carries capacitors??? Who knew? :shrug:


----------



## wolfjc

For all you folks who are looking at buying a new HD TV you need to check out this site http://hdguru.com/.
The HDGURU has a story about some really bad HD sets and VISO is one of them. You will have search for the story but it is there.
I found the link here it is http://hdguru.com/your-new-disposable-flat-panel-hdtv/107/


----------



## Nick

The article is 21 years old in dog years.


----------



## wolfjc

Nick said:


> The article is 21 years old in dog years.


It sure looks as though it still applies.


----------



## BarkingGhost

elixir26 said:


> I've had a Vizio P42HDTV10A since 1/5/07. This morning I heard a pop, then the picture went opaque, dim and blurry. I talked to Vizio tech support, no help. They gave me two numbers for repairs. Repair flat rate was 365 dollars. Half the price of a new tv. Needless to say I'm not at all happy and will never buy Vizio again. If your looking into making a purchase, I hope this will help you with your decision!!


If you bought it from Costco it would be under their original return policy. I returned one I bought about the same time when the HDMI inputs suddenly stopped working. They gave me back $1370. I turned around and bought a 50" plasma (720P-->1080P).


----------



## Alebob911

Vizio isn't the only one that has problems. I bought a $3K samsung plasma at the end of 2007 and 9 months later the techs where here replacing the panel and power supply. I called Samsung 3 months into ownership and questioned the excess amount of heat and said it was normal. Guess I was right. Now to this year, same issues come up again. I call and they authorize the repair out of warranty which was GREAT! Tech comes and replaces panel and power supply again. 30 mins after he leaves the whole screen develops a green hue and then it was attacked by the "black plague". The bottom of the screen started turning black and then progressing upwards until 90% of the screen was black. Oh yeah, with the first repair the techs had to replace the replacement panel because the replacement one sent the first time was bad. Thankfully Samsung was great with agreeing that there was way to many repairs on this set and agreed to replace it. Now I have a new 2010 plasma that is only 1 1/4 inch think and is tons cooler (heat that is) plus has some cool new features! So even higher end TV's can and do fail all the time.


----------



## matt

elixir26 said:


> After replacing the 2 suspect capacitors (the tops were domed) with no change in results, I continued my online quest for answers. I'm now looking for a y board and a z board. Replacement costs vary new vs used and there is no guarantee that that is the problem. I've replaced the offending Vizio. When my urge to go postal on it dissipates I'll take up tinkering with it again. Thanks to all for the help and support!


By go postal on it do you mean like that episode of seinefeld where they mailed the already broken stereo to claim shipping insurance? Don't do it man!


----------



## matt

Nick said:


> RS _still_ carries capacitors??? Who knew? :shrug:


Sure, you just order them and they show up in a couple weeks :grin:


----------



## Drucifer

elixir26 said:


> I've had a Vizio P42HDTV10A since 1/5/07. This morning I heard a pop, then the picture went opaque, dim and blurry. I talked to Vizio tech support, no help. They gave me two numbers for repairs. Repair flat rate was 365 dollars. Half the price of a new tv. Needless to say I'm not at all happy and will never buy Vizio again. If your looking into making a purchase, I hope this will help you with your decision!!


Google *'Vizio Pop of Death'*

You'll see you're not alone.


----------



## lwilli201

I used to fix old TV's when the diode bridge would burn out. I saved a few from the dump with 4 $.25 diodes. That is how they cut corners with cheap and underrated diodes. Seems things do not change much over the years.


----------



## Garyunc

I have had a Sony and a Zenith go bad within 4 years so it is not just Visio. I always buy the extended warranty on high end TV's now. It has already paid off once. If you are spending $$ on a TV, then you want it to last at least 5 years IMO.


----------



## Blaze

elixir26 said:


> After replacing the 2 suspect capacitors (the tops were domed) with no change in results, I continued my online quest for answers. I'm now looking for a y board and a z board. Replacement costs vary new vs used and there is no guarantee that that is the problem. I've replaced the offending Vizio. When my urge to go postal on it dissipates I'll take up tinkering with it again. Thanks to all for the help and support!


I know you have a Vizio this person in the Following video has a Samsung take a look.


----------

